# Porkroll recipe from scratch



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Anyone have a good pork roll recipe they would be willing to share, just something I wanted to play around with. I had great luck making my own scrapple last week and would like to make a Taylor type porkroll from scratch. Apparently the recipe is shrouded in mystery. Most people do not make their own sausage and charcuterie anymore, I'm just trying to add another item to my repitoire.
Thanks. Rat.


----------



## dano1 (Oct 23, 2003)

i have no idea what a pork roll is....


----------



## nentony (May 7, 2005)

Hey Rat, Boy I love Taylor pork roll. I just went through a couple charcuterie books and found nothing. I hope somebody does though, be fun to try. I Love it on and english muffin with and egg & cheese.

Tony


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Tell us a little more, it may be called something else in other regions.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here's some info on it. I guess it is like Spam afterall, sounds tastier though  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taylor_Ham


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Now aint never had no Taylors Pork Roll but is sounds a little bit for whut would pass for baloney in Tejas. I will run the term by some pals and try to generate some input on how to make it. In the meantime think you will find the recipe below as tasting purty good. Started out making it with 80% beef chuck..but it can be made out of either all beef or all pork on any combo thereof. Beef gives a slight edge on flavor..pork gives a slight edge on a nice soft bite. You can even slip a little bambi in there but I would never drop below the 60/40 ratio in favor of the fat barnyard animuls. If I was gonna make some today I would do it like this:

2-boston butts (deboned) 13-14 lbs
1-chub of 80/20 pre ground beef 5 lbs (sub bambi here if you got some)
1-box of ends and pieces bacon 3 lbs
Now that will skeer the heck out of a 20 lb batch o sausage. 

Bigwheel's Cowtown Baloney
*(Revised 07-19-06)

20 lbs ground meat (see above)
10 T. TQ (Morton's Tender Quick)
5 T. White Pepper
6 T. Buttermilk Powder
2 T. Paprika
2 T. All spice
2 T. Nutmeg
2 T. Granulated Garlic
2 T. Onion Powder
1 T. MSG
2 t. Coriander
1 t. Ground Cloves
3 t. Caynenne
4 cups water

Mix all the spices in the water and mix well into the meat. Run it through
on the fine plate and mix well again. Stuff into medium hog guts. Smoke at 180 till it gets fittin. Suspect this make you chunk rocks at that stuff you been craving Also make some good pickled baloney. Now wowser. 

bigwheel


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes this is a challenge isn't it. The exec Chef at work believes the recipe is polish in origin I have no reason to doubt him, he is like Einstien, we work right near Trenton NJ. and the Taylor plant. The employees sign a secrecy agreement, like I said the recipe is shrouded in mystery. It could be like Texas bologni. I just know it is GOOD!!! Almost as good as scrapple. For those of you that don't know what I am talking about too bad, you are missing out!!


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Here's a link to a slight amount of info on the topic. It sounding a lot like whut would be called "trail baloney" which means it dont appear to be totally emulsified such as is the case with most modern supermarket type baloney and weenies. They claim it got a lemony twang which most likely come from a heavy hand on the corriander.

http://www.elliottsamazing.com/porkroll.pdf

bigwheel


----------



## porkroll lover (Aug 28, 2013)

I am origanally from new jersey and havent had porkroll in a long time I make my own sausage and scrapple but cant find a pr recipe Plz help i am in tn now and to have it shipped here is ungodly expensive


----------



## porkroll lover (Aug 28, 2013)

Try it on a kaiser roll


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is the sort of pork roll I'm familiar with, a sort of Fusion French-Vietnamese pork loaf, cha lua (minus the diacriticals the Vietnamese characters have)

http://www.theravenouscouple.com/2010/02/cha-lua-vietnamese-ham-recipe.html

Instead of a kaiser roll, it often shows up Bahn Mi.


----------



## smokeman (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a recipe that I have        Pork Roll (Taylor  Ham)     ingredients: 7lbs. pork butt, 3lbs. bacon, kosher salt 34 grams, dextrose 18 grams, cure #1 10.5 grams,white pepper 11 grams  Port wine 2 Tblsp., Encapsulated Citric Acid (ECA) 17 grams - 34 grams. 1. Partially freeze bacon and pork 2.Grind bacon and pork through medium plate. 3.Mix pork,bacon & all spices,cure & port- except for (ECA).4 Regrind the mixture with a fine plate (3mm)-if  smoother consistency is desired. 5. Add (ECA) & mix well before stuffing. 6. Fry a sample,& adjust seasonings if necessary. 7. Stuff into muslin sacks(cloth casings) I bought them through Butcher Supply Company,Inc 1040 3rd Ave. South Nashville,Tn. 37210 you should be able to find thier website online . Smoke: Prewarm smoker to 120 degrees . Hang chubs for an hour or so to dry. Smoke at 130-150 degrees for 3-4 hours until it reaches 125 degrees or higher


----------



## smokeman (Oct 11, 2015)

I shared a recipe that I have hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## smokeman (Oct 11, 2015)

How long does it take for a post of a recipe I put on here take to show up


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Smokeman, when a new member joins their first few posts are held in a "Moderation" queue for the moderators to read to ensure that it is not spam and that new members are following the forum's guidelines.  Once a moderator has a chance to look it over and approve it then we release it.  I just released your post, with your recipe.  Sometimes it just takes an hour or 2 sometimes a little longer as all of us moderators are often at work or are busy with "life."  It is up now and you should be able to see, as well as everyone else reading this thread.


----------

